# Smoking the FDO Giant...



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally got these pictures from my 4th of July outting. 

Didn't get any of the finished stogie but here is the light up! LOL

Very mild smoke, smooth, but noting special...like a typical FDO Original. It was a fun smoke though!

For those unknown to the Gigante it is 10"x66


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice smoke; how long did it take to finish??


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one big stick. I recently picked up a bundle and am waiting for when I have enough time to light one up.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You're probably still puffin away on that one :biggrin:


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

2.5hrs. 

It's work though! Casualing smoking it? No clue how long.

my buddy that day nubbed it(as close as you can to doing so with the size of the coal in that thing) in elss than 2 hours.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

thats a big stick!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats some smoke
:eeek:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen those on-line and have thought about getting a bundle (just for grins and giggles). I can just see the faces of my buddies - and the look on my wifes face would be priceless!


----------

